# When is enough enough? Goat that can't contained..



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I hate to be posting this many threads one week, but I guess it's just been one of those weeks. I'll apologize in advance for the rant.

I have an 8 month wether that I *cannot *contain. He's harder on my fences than all of my goats _and _horses combined.

Since the first week we brought him home he has been ruining fences and getting out. When we first got him he rammed the fence till the wire came loose and he could squeeze out. I fixed that, and he started jumping through the gate. I fixed that and enlarged his and the bucks pen so they had ample room to browse. I made it so he couldn't get out of the gate and used different fencing. He learned how to tunnel and squeeze under the fence! So finally, a week and a half ago we moved him with the does to see if that would make him happy. It didn't. He jumped the gate, so I bought mesh gates. Those worked for a day before he started tunneling again.

Here's the thing. None of my fences are old. Everything is less than 2 years old and none of the other goats ever bother to get out like this. I would run electric, but everywhere he gets out I can't put electric.. It's not like I can put it under the fence line where he digs. He isn't doing this for company, or lack of something because he has everything he could want in the field! We leave out hay, mineral, and the goats have 5 acres to browse over. He mostly just gets out and reeks havoc by trying to break into the food. He's succeed before at breaking into food so I think that makes him all the more determined to get out. At this point he is causing me more stress than any other animal I have ever had.

Has anyone had a goat like this? We just can't seem to keep him occupied. A local friend even told us we should even consider sending him to freezer camp. Would that be cruel or unreasonable to do? :worried:

Oh and I'm sorry for the poor grammar in the title. I should have checked that.


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm not trying to be a smart butt but can you keep the food somewhere else? just think out of sight out of mind? like put it somewhere completely different so that he doesn't keep trying to go to that place where the food used to be. and make sure he knows that its not there anymore. I don't know if this will work its just what came to mind.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Tried that. I've even tried closing up all the buildings. He still gets out.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Freezer camp. I wouldn't even pass that on to someone else.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

If he were mine.... I'd be eating goat for dinner.....


----------



## rssgnl27 (May 9, 2012)

They make fence chargers that hook up to car batteries. You can run that on the inside of your fence with smooth wire. I'm assuming you have no climb horse fence that fences him in? I had a doe that would bolt under the electric fence and run back to the barn when I turned her out. I actually tied her to a cinder block so she could just get her head under the electric. Eventually she learned that she shouldn't go though. I'm not saying goats are easy to keep in with electric by any means but if you run some electric on the inside of your fence that would help. The battery charger isn't the most powerful charger but it's better than nothing.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Yeah, we talked about selling him because he isn't even doing his job here, but I don't want to be responsible for passing that along to someone else. :/

I actually have a solar charger that I could hook up, but he literately tunnels _under_ my fence. If there is even an inch of clearance he will squeeze out and I've watched him poke around my entire fence line looking for a spot. I wondered what he was doing and then*woosh* he was put. The only way would be if I put a line either at the very very bottom of the fence or under the whole fence line.

I have this kind of fencing


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I would freezer camp him....sorry you are having trouble with him.I decided after my first doe Bailey kept wreaking havoc on my other doeling, and owning goats was becoming a major stress, it was either freezer camp her or give up on goats. I decided to have her processed. It was nice to have peace again in my small herd. I think it would be perfectly reasonable, and before he teaches someone else to do it!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

He started to teach my buckling, but luckily I pulled him after the first day I saw him get out and the little guy follow. So his bad seed-ness didn't rub off.

If I cull him should I wait and feed him grain to fatten him up? Also will butchers cull them for a person? Or is there any way I could find someone else to do it. There are a lot of processors around here but I think he would have to be, er done for me to bring him there.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would take him to the processor now. There are processors that will do it from start to finish. We don't process our own. We drop a live animal off at the processor and then pick up cuts of meat already packaged and frozen.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

If it were me I wouldn't wait just because of behavior. Ask friends who they would recommend for the job. My guy has a trailer and does start to finish.We also get packaged meat back.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I'll make some calls tomorrow then. Maybe a deer processor would it.. Hopefully though I can find a livestock guy. 

I never wanted to have to cull one of the goats but he is more trouble than it's worth.  Go figure he's harder on my fences than my buck, and I thought they were suppose to be the tricky ones!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah, my processor does deer too...good luck finding one  Your herd will be more pleasurable once he is gone.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks! It will be relaxing when he's gone. No one else tries to get out and behaves civilly. And I guess we'll find out if goats as good as they say it is..


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I love it...


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I agree with everyone else. .. time for roast goat.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Get a shock collar! The ones for dogs work GREAT, and stopped my (former, sold 'im) 175 pound buck, King in his tracks-or should I say jump? Combined with hobbles, they can't do anything but walk, and when you take the hobbles off, well, there's the shock collar. It's a great alternative to freezer camp, if you don't mind spending a few extra $$s, and if you don't have the money, you could try to borrow one from a friend or family member.  Hope this helps! Sorry for the problems you're having


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

And I would give it a try before you send him off......Just MHO


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I did the shock collar for one of my does that kept getting out in the hay field....worked great and still use it for anyone that needs to go back in line. I would also try that if you want to keep but if its to the point where you want him gone totally get it. One doe tore so much stuff up I sent her packing. As for not wanting to give someone else the problem 99% of wethers end up on the dinner plate so when he lost his boys his fate was basically already decided.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I could try that, but he is a wether.. If I could breed him like a buck or doe he would serve a purpose for being here and would be worth it. But I've already spent 500 on gates trying to contain him. :-|

I have to give it to you though that is a good idea!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

ciwheeles said:


> Has anyone had a goat like this?


Yes. I had a doeling that would literally climb the fences. The 3rd time I had to move her back to her pen she bought herself a one way ticket to the sale barn. Problem solved.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

ciwheeles said:


> I could try that, but he is a wether.. If I could breed him like a buck or doe he would serve a purpose for being here and would be worth it. But I've already spent 500 on gates trying to contain him. :-|
> 
> I have to give it to you though that is a good idea!


Yeah I don't blame you if you send him away. A friend of mine told me 'the secret to always enjoying your goats is to sell the jumpers pushers and problems' if this doe I used the collar on wasn't a bottle baby and I didn't already have the shock collar she would have been gone.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Future ideas for anyone who has this problem with a goat they want to keep: run hot wire very close to the ground, within 2" of the bottom of the fence. This way if they try to push under it they get zapped. My buck has a big set of horns and used to always get out that way; at the new place he has a small pen that shares a fence with the does but he hasn't gotten out once! And the fence itself isn't terribly solid but the wire is hot enough that he didn't test it a second time.

Another thing I did once for a doe who was terrible about jumping fences was tied a long rope with a tire attached to her collar. It was light enough for her to drag around, but heavy enough that she couldn't get over the fence with it. She wasn't thrilled about it but at least she was able to roam the pasture and not be tethered or stalled. I did end up selling her because she wouldn't settle, but the tire worked.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Time to put him on the table


----------



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

I agree, freezer camp.
I had one fiber wether who wouldn't stay in anywhere he could literally get out of just about anything. Ended up selling him to someone who wanted a free range pet but it wouldn't have taken much more for him to meet the dinner plate.


----------



## Electra552 (Aug 23, 2013)

I find it interesting here....when someone has a sick goat everyone is like...oh save him/her but yet you openly are fine with eating said animals in the next breath. I just dont get it....i find maybe this is not the place for me. I am not comfortable with "freezer camp" jokes....its sad and not funny at all. ...at least not to me. These are living beings that are unique in their own right that being said...i am out.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

There is a huge difference fighting for an animal that cant fight for its self and eating a problem animal. IF the animal was escaping and not causing harm to itself or to something else, that would be one thing. But this animal has long ago used up all its get outta freezer camp free cards (oh yes and that is a freezer camp joke . Respect, understanding, tolerance and effort have all been show here by its owner and as many of us have expressed, the time has come to remove the animal. The only thing that a sick animal and this animal have in common is, at some point, when you cant fix the animal, you put that animal down. You dont pass your problems onto others by selling problem/sick animals.


----------



## MarcoPoloMom (Sep 28, 2013)

Raising farm animals requires a certain amount of "useful" thinking. If an animal is not useful in a certain way, then you need to find another use for it. If eating the animal is that use, so be it. All of us would rather find a "home" for those that do not fit the farm. But as the world so chooses to show us all too often, things do not pan out that way. This is what differentiates us "country" folks from others. I'm sorry you did not find your answer here. I hope you get what you are looking for. Good luck.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Electra552 said:


> I find it interesting here....when someone has a sick goat everyone is like...oh save him/her but yet you openly are fine with eating said animals in the next breath. I just dont get it....i find maybe this is not the place for me. I am not comfortable with "freezer camp" jokes....its sad and not funny at all. ...at least not to me. These are living beings that are unique in their own right that being said...i am out.


I'm sorry to say this but I have to say this does offend me a little bit..

I have had this goat since July and I have tried _everything _in my power. I don't know why exactly he does this. He was dam raised and I guess wasn't a problem child at his old farm. The first times he got out he never got food, it was just recently he did, and that made him get even worse about getting out. Now I think it's a food thing _and _a game. Why would he go browse with the does when he can run around and look for things. As stated I have spent well over the $100 I paid for him trying to keep him contained. I would do the shock collar but looking at the system it would cost me upwards of 600 dollars to run the entire system around the field. I have fed him, kept him healthy, and done everything I would do for any of my other goats. If he were to get sick now I would call my vet and have him checked because it is the humane responsible thing to do. I'm still feeding him, and caring for him like I do the others, because we do owe him that despite his antics.

BUT, as I said I *cannot* contain him. Just this morning he successfully broke out of the *only* pen that was _ever _able to contain him. I have *nothing left *that will contain him now except my horse trailer and the horse stall. I can't just let him run around the barn yard because there is a rhododendron by the house that he could *die*, yes I said DIE, from eating.

So here it is. I can't keep him anywhere. I can't give or sell him to someone else and have them deal with this. Having him culled he'll have lived a happy go lucky life with one bad day. I think that's better than looking at the inside at my horse trailer or stall forever or me selling him and him being possibly abused for this behavior.

I have never culled a goat before, and never wanted to. But, I don't have another feasible option. I will make sure that every single part of him gets used to what ever extent we can do that to. And I will find someone that will be humane about it. We're not going to let it be a waste for him. He'll have a happy life with one bad day.. At this point that's the best I can do for him.

I love all my goats. I get up early to take care of them, stay with them when they need it, and put in the hard work and money to keep them happy and healthy. It's rewarding and I love it, but he is making things too stressful and awful. I'm having to worry about him getting sick or hurting himself. He's destroying me fences looking for ways to get and getting out. Not to mention he upsets the other goats when he's running around.

If you haven't been in this situation I ask you not judge me or judge anyone else. I'm sure you have your way of doing things and I have mine. It's easy to say you'll do things different till your staring that thing straight in the face. I said I told myself I would never cull a goat 2 years ago when I started, and now I'm facing this. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Electra552 said:


> I find it interesting here....when someone has a sick goat everyone is like...oh save him/her but yet you openly are fine with eating said animals in the next breath. I just dont get it....i find maybe this is not the place for me. I am not comfortable with "freezer camp" jokes....its sad and not funny at all. ...at least not to me. These are living beings that are unique in their own right that being said...i am out.


You know...I'm one of those that eats the animals I raise. I will do everything I can to save an animal even if it's one I'm going to eat. Just because we eat them does NOT mean we don't care for them! But, I'm also different from many on here because I'll make the call to put them out of their misery way sooner than most everyone else here. Or if I see that saving them is going to be a long drawn out process with an iffy outcome (quality of life), I put them down. My family raised beef for years...same thing. Even tho we planned on eating one of them and most of the rest went to market, every single one got the best care we could possibly give. I've even eaten my own 4H steers...watched one get butchered even (mainly cause I wanted to see what was wrong with him...he fell, got up and walked back into the barn and never stood up again...broken back) Raising traditional farm animals, the reality is that SOME of them are going to get eaten...period. If you have the luxury of being able to decide that none of your animals will ever go for butcher, then more power to you.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Electra552 said:


> I find it interesting here....when someone has a sick goat everyone is like...oh save him/her but yet you openly are fine with eating said animals in the next breath. I just dont get it....i find maybe this is not the place for me. I am not comfortable with "freezer camp" jokes....its sad and not funny at all. ...at least not to me. These are living beings that are unique in their own right that being said...i am out.


this is highly judgemental, and offensive to many (me included). i'm curious, are you vegan?

ETA: ciwheeles, i'm sorry you're having such trouble with your wether. I agree, freezer camp. it's not worth having the stress and extra unnecessary expenses. I can't tell through your post you're at your wits end, and I think it's time. even if you sell him to someone else, he'll be more than likely to end up in the freezer, so may as well enjoy the fruits of your labour.

i'm having my guy processed next week for Christmas dinner, and we're having a halal butcher come to do the deed. you have any Muslims in your area? deer processor would be great too, but no deer where I live..... I didn't want to send my guy to a slaughter house.....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Understand that when we are talking about freezer camp, we aren't joking around. As others have stated, when an animal is a danger to himself or others, something has to be done and it is unfair to pass the problem on to others.

If you are new to livestock then it it is hard to understand but there are times when tough choices must be made.

This is what family livestock farms have to do. Most make a big effort for their stock to be well cared for but many animals are raised for meat and will eventually be on the table.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Huh never thought of looking up a Muslim, but I'm sure there some around that could maybe do it. That's a good idea!

I found what looks to be a nice humane livestock butcher, but he's 2 hours away so I'm kind of saving that in case I don't find someone else. There is a sign for a deer processor nearby though so I'm going to call him today and see if he'll do a goat.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

yes, we have a Muslim friend. he said he can do chickens, but can't bring himself to do lambs or goats. but he said he can find someone who can come to our house and get the deed done. guess they do it themselves for their holidays, so makes sense they can extend their services to others....


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

It is a hard decision when you raise animals, but in my farm you must provide something, either food, milk, or even just a pet, but your little trouble maker would make good BBQ. I will have some myself next fall. There is something to be said for providing a good healthy meat for your family. My, watch food inc. if you want your eyes open.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

lovinglife, I can't agree with you more. i'm sad to say goodbye to our wether, but i'm also excited for dinner.....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Personally, I love everything about farming.I love interacting and caring for the creatures,I love giving my kids healthy,fresh meat and at the same time teaching them how an animal (intended for meat or not) should be treated and where food comes from. God himself gave us permission to eat them...so who is a mere man to tell me not to?

Not to mention,I'd rather process the mean or problem animals than to take up space where I could house a well behaved animal....just my .02

So yeah, process away if needed....I would!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm very happy to finally have homegrown meat in the freezer. Not only is it healthier and tastier, but I watched him live and die and know he had a better life than any commercial meat animal and died quickly and humanely.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I can relate to your "problem goat" ciwheels... I have a wether here named Teddy who started his life born to my beloved doe Bootsie... she had triplet bucks with her last freshening, anyhow I saw Teddy as my potential sire of my pygmy/nigerian kids and kept him a buck for almost 2 years... HE WAS A TERROR ON FENCING AS WELL AS MY OTHER 2 BOYS! He may have sired some pretty kids but his attitude was not something I wanted passed on to more and his destruction was AWFUL... he has horns and literally would beat fence panels until they bowed, bent steel t posts that were driven 2 feet into the ground and was very food agressive. I wethered him on his second birthday 
His attitude calmed down and he is still very selfish with food but he has the most sweetest demeanor with people, I am able to contain him with goat panels and though the pasture is electric fenced, he still jumps that but will jump back inside when he see's me... I had been in the position at one time to have him turned into burgers as I simply could not deal with his destruction and refused to sell him to a home where he would be abused, I was at the point of getting frustrated with him when he showed me just how well behaved he could be... he's still here and that was 4 years ago. He's a people goat, loves attention and absolutely loves my 12 year old niece, even with horns, he has never shown agression towards people...he'll rest his chin on my shoulder and snooze as I scratch his chest. I accommodated his needs and didn't have to cull him, he's still a trying boy at times but nothing that I can't control. I know that you are at the end of your rope with dealing with your wether and I have seen the type of fencing you use on a friends farm, it has too much give in it due to the way the squares are linked together, which is why your boy can push under it... Drive a few more T posts in between the ones you have, they don't need to be 6 footers, even the cheaper 4 or 5 foot ones will work and secure the bottom of the fence tightly wrapping wire around the bottom wire and be sure to keep it under the steel tab on the post, if he can't lift it up, he can't go under it  Nothing wrong with putting a problem in the freezer, just throwing out a different option


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow this turned interesting fast. All I have to say is I agree with all of you who support the whole freezer camp. The owner of this goat has put a ton of money into trying to keep this goat contained....as in keep him from bloating getting ran over or killed slowly by dogs and wild animals. Its not working for them. I get bashed so much because 99% of my goats and cattle end up on the table. I have this talk a lot with my son....I would rather my animals have their life end fast and their body go to feeding a human then a slow death of starving and sickness just to rot on the ground.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow, interesting thread. I wish I was able to send some directly to freezer camp, still hoping one day I will, I just literally get physically sick when I seriously think about it. I think I just get too attached. I commend all of you who can... I'm not against it and it makes sense. Maybe one of these days I'll be able to do it. 

I too have a juvenile delinquent that gets out a lot, he is a buck though, and I want to use him next season though, so I'm hoping to be able to contain him until then and then decide what to do. The dog collar idea I think I'm going to try since I have one up already..


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

> I can relate to your "problem goat" ciwheels... I have a wether here named Teddy who started his life born to my beloved doe Bootsie... she had triplet bucks with her last freshening, anyhow I saw Teddy as my potential sire of my pygmy/nigerian kids and kept him a buck for almost 2 years... HE WAS A TERROR ON FENCING AS WELL AS MY OTHER 2 BOYS! He may have sired some pretty kids but his attitude was not something I wanted passed on to more and his destruction was AWFUL... he has horns and literally would beat fence panels until they bowed, bent steel t posts that were driven 2 feet into the ground and was very food agressive. I wethered him on his second birthday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that's crazy! I'm glad he turned out better for you though, he sounds really sweet. 

This wether doesn't have horns, so he just rams it with his head or shoves his head through the holes and starts throwing himself into the whole fence. Most of the fence lines are tensioned, but the parts that aren't he's found. 
He's not mean or nasty, but he's not as social as the does or my buck. He's kind of indifferent about people. He's not food aggressive, but I can't keep him in the goat barn. He learned he could jump the stall door.

I may not be able to get him in soon with the holiday coming and spending time with family, ect. so Liz I will see if I have enough posts to try your suggestion while he's here. Thank you 

The biggest thing though is for whatever reason he just can't be kept anywhere. If I put him in any field within minutes of being let out he'll be searching for an escape. Doesn't matter if I put him with does or bucks, or if I'm around or not. He always gets out. He'll try climbing around the gates, jumping, ramming, digging, or anything.

I think culling him is going to be the best decision. I just found out that the dogs that killed my first goats 2 years ago are being let loose again to roam. My neighbor shot one, but there are 3 so there are still 2 more at large. I would hate for this goat to get out and meet an awful end, not to mention I think It's smarter to think about spending money on livestock guardians that can protect everybody rather than trying to keep in a goat that's looking for ways to cause trouble.

Also since 2014 will be our first year having kids I don't really want to deal with the kiddings and his antics. I want to just be able to enjoy the babies and be able to take care of them. Right now I can't imagine chasing him and doing those things. He's at least happy now right now. I did put him on some grain . I don't think he'll gain much weight but he might as well enjoy the time he's got left.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I believe you are making the right decision. We had a wether companion for our buck and he started out just jumping 5' fences from a standstill (no running jump or anything, didn't even touch the fence.) I also tried putting him with different goats, moving food, etc. etc. to no avail. I even looked the other way as he ruined the hood of my Subaru (his favorite sunning spot) since I don't like the car much. But he just got to the point where he was jumping on and out of EVERYTHING and I could not feed any of our other goats. It was a tough decision because he was a VERY people oriented goat and the favorite of everyone who visited the farm. I posted him on Craigslist for 2 weeks but was honest about his fence jumping and could not find him a home. (He would have been great if lead trained at children's birthdays or something!) He would be in the middle of the hay field when we were doing hay - not a safe spot! Anyhow, he is in the freezer now and the world is a calmer place.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Electra552 said:


> I find it interesting here....when someone has a sick goat everyone is like...oh save him/her but yet you openly are fine with eating said animals in the next breath. I just dont get it....i find maybe this is not the place for me. I am not comfortable with "freezer camp" jokes....its sad and not funny at all. ...at least not to me. These are living beings that are unique in their own right that being said...i am out.


Would you prefer to go out one day and find your whole herd gutted and dead because of predators? The fact of the matter is that animals teach each other, and when you have one that will not respect a fence you will soon have a whole herd that will not respect a fence. To me, that is a lot more cruel than sending the one to freezer camp. As far as eating animals goes, if you have ever eaten a steak, a piece of bacon, or a hot wing - an animal had to die in order for you to eat it. People raised around agriculture know where their food comes from, the same cannot be said for a lot of people raised in the city.


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

Google Ram Shield. Made for sheep, but works on goats too. I think Premier 1 carries them too

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=20d4a629-371d-4996-b599-bc2c9be5b2b7&ccd=IFM003&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&mr:trackingCode=A8355917-C20C-E311-BAAE-001B21631C34&mr:referralID=NA&mr:device=c&mr:adType=pla&mr:ad=14756818483&mr:keyword=&mr:match=&mr:filter=34525617523&gclid=CKf1rvDJtrsCFahj7AodqmIA-g


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I agree with you wholeheartedly. With a known dog pack running loose, you are getting ready to kid, you have tried everything you could...There aren't many options left. He's already a wether so that kinda kills the neutering him idea. I've got one ND doe that we have to watch what kind of fence we put her in...she has figured out that she can break and push apart the welded wire soooo....only woven wire on my place now (darn it cause welded is way cheaper)! I can put every other goat on the place in a welded wire fence...but not her. You've done what you could and given him a pretty good life. Sorry you have to face this, but...it's part of life too. Need any recipes????


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Sounds like he needs a goat strength cone of shame.  Since he is likely freezer camp bound, I'd suggest checking out some of the good hot sauce/marinade gift sets out there. My husband is getting a hot sauce assortment for the elk meat in our freezer.


----------



## Froggy (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh dear...I had one of these---a pretty solid white mutt doe. I tolerated her far too long. She got out just to get out, and eventually, she started teaching the little babies and other goats to get out. Not an option with loose dogs and gardens in the area. 

Unless this goat is of extreme value to you, the stress created is simply not worth it. 

I would send him to the butcher's. That's what I ended up doing for my doe.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Everyone, just try to be kind to those who don't understand. New people in livestock don't have the understanding that some will have to go into the freezer.

When I first got into alpacas, my phrase was "none of my babies will go into the freezer." Well, that changed when the economy tanked and the price of alpacas dropped and the rate of neglected/abused alpacas went up. Now my phrase is "I'd rather put them in the freezer than be neglected/abused." Also would rather have meat in the freezer that I know how they were fed.

So some people do need time to understand it all.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Whew that got intense there for a minute lol anywhoo I currently own a Pygmy wether doing the same as yours! I run hot wire about 8inches off the ground and he is fine. Unfortunately in the winter we get too much snow to run a Hotwire... I am also about at my wits end as he is now teaching the other goats how to destroy my expensive fencing!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

You're right Karen~ It does take some time to learn....I forget that at times since I went into it knowing the kids add up quickly, and what to do if they don't sell?.....I even said myself I didn't want to process any girls, but now I would (and have) so thanks for the reminder!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yep, we do all forget. I think there is just so much negative publicity going out there on where our animals are raised and how they are raised that we just get pretty defensive pretty fast. 

Keeping goats in is an ongoing problem. They are so dang smart, it doesn't take them long to learn. I know my husband redid our barn pens and had to modify the latches because one of our does figured out how to unlatch them...and figured it out quickly. And, like I keep telling everyone around here....once they have found a way to get out....you absolutely HAVE to get that fixed totally or they will just keep getting out.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Electra552 said:


> I find it interesting here....when someone has a sick goat everyone is like...oh save him/her but yet you openly are fine with eating said animals in the next breath. I just dont get it....i find maybe this is not the place for me. I am not comfortable with "freezer camp" jokes....its sad and not funny at all. ...at least not to me. These are living beings that are unique in their own right that being said...i am out.


 I do know where you are coming from. I could and never would eat one of my goats, BUT we have to remember that is what a lot of people do. I have such a hard time looking at those adorable babies and hear people say right off the bad that they will be in the freezer. I can not look at the babies the same anymore, BUT that is not saying there is anything wrong with it. It is just ME. People have to live and if it is raising their own meat I understand.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ironically some if my friends and family members and I were talking about the whole freezer camp thing. I think I'll just have to deal with it and know that I'll few BAD days, (butcher days) but I will get over it. I won't be putting my juvenile delinquent in the freezer though, since since he is my "main" buck for next year. I hope I'll be able to do this. I might just let mom raise them and milk in the morning so the boys aren't that friendly.., so no attachment....


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm sure you will be able to do it when your ready Janeen128. I think it just takes time.  I still won't even do any of my animals in myself though. I could live with sending the chickens or this wether, but the idea of seeing it makes me uneasy.

I"m sorry to the poster if I was a bit gruff. I guess in my huff, I lost sight of the fact that that some people do see things differently and you need to respect other peoples thoughts. I actually grew up in the suburbs with little to no contact with farm animals till I was 14. I heard my grandparents tell stories about having to cull and animals here and there and just thought to myself that that was mean. But, now having my own animals I can see it. I just felt stung by that comment and let my temper get the best of me. In a way now, I see it as just part of farming and at least you can know that that animal had a fulfilled life, was never cold or hungry, and wasn't abused or neglected.



> Need any recipes????


kccjer if you are willing to share some I would love some! Thank you!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

janeen128 said:


> I might just let mom raise them and milk in the morning so the boys aren't that friendly.., so no attachment....


That's what I did this year. I had enough from the two others in milk that I just let him have it all after I sold the other kid. He was a wild thing! But it went so well that I don't think I would mind doing it to one that was friendly next time.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

sweetgoats said:


> I do know where you are coming from. I could and never would eat one of my goats, BUT we have to remember that is what a lot of people do. I have such a hard time looking at those adorable babies and hear people say right off the bad that they will be in the freezer. I can not look at the babies the same anymore, BUT that is not saying there is anything wrong with it. It is just ME. People have to live and if it is raising their own meat I understand.


Very well said :clap: even though its not something that you agree with or would do you still respect others choices and way of living. There are many comments and threads that I strongly disagree with but bottom line is they are not my animals and I have no say in what anyone does or doesn't do.....I think that's why most got upset about the post. 
As for butching I'm good with everything except the deed its self. I CAN NOT be around. I even tried to be strong once when my dad shot our steer and even though it was dead kept moving and I freaked and told him to keep shooting it......and he was a good dad and waisted all those bullets for me lol but I was good once I was convinced it was really dead.


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

My landlady and I had put some orange ski fencing around a big hay tent to keep my wethers out as well as the horses and donkeys. It worked great until I brought my doe home and she taught my wethers how to tear a hole in the fencing. We ran some electrified chicken wire through it and haven't had a problem since. Goats tend to have respect for a highly electrified fence.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Key word being HIGHLY, lol.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Its a lot easier to talk about "freezer camp" and suggest to someone else to eat a problem goat then to actually do it. Here, we dont butcher to many goats. Usually if its a bad deer season we will fill the freezer that way if need be. For me though its pretty strange. I can hunt deer and bird and feel good that I have put in the time and effort to put meat on the table for my family. But a few years ago, I got to the point where I just couldnt kill another goat. I think maybe we all just have a limit and once reached, thats it. For 12 years, working on the commercial farm I started out on, I was the one who did all the putting down of the animals. And seeing how we were cleaning up a herd of 300-500 CAE and CL infected goats when I started, I put down a good number of animals. Not to mention the 2 dozen or so dogs that we caught over the years in the pastures. Though I still have no issues with putting a dog down after seeing first hand results of a number of dog attacks during that time. But goats, I am done. I have to have my brother come out and do it. I cant even watch. The butchering part, I have no issues with.

So although there are two sides of this discussion and it seems black and white, there is a lot of grey area in between. Each person needs to deal with problems animals in the best way they can.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

TDG-Farms said:


> Its a lot easier to talk about "freezer camp" and suggest to someone else to eat a problem goat then to actually do it. Here, we dont butcher to many goats. Usually if its a bad deer season we will fill the freezer that way if need be. For me though its pretty strange. I can hunt deer and bird and feel good that I have put in the time and effort to put meat on the table for my family. But a few years ago, I got to the point where I just couldnt kill another goat. I think maybe we all just have a limit and once reached, thats it. For 12 years, working on the commercial farm I started out on, I was the one who did all the putting down of the animals. And seeing how we were cleaning up a herd of 300-500 CAE and CL infected goats when I started, I put down a good number of animals. Not to mention the 2 dozen or so dogs that we caught over the years in the pastures. Though I still have no issues with putting a dog down after seeing first hand results of a number of dog attacks during that time. But goats, I am done. I have to have my brother come out and do it. I cant even watch. The butchering part, I have no issues with.
> 
> So although there are two sides of this discussion and it seems black and white, there is a lot of grey area in between. Each person needs to deal with problems animals in the best way they can.


True! I still am saying that I'm going to put my little wether in the freezer, but I am not certain I'm going to be able to do it. I guess we will see around May.


----------



## M Taylor (Nov 21, 2007)

It doesn't matter to me if you put it in the freezer or not. Your goat your decision. Either way you still have a major problem. If that goat can get out then predators can get in. FIX THE FENCE.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I know no one has posted on here in a while but, since his story did in fact have a *happy *ending, I thought I should share.

The day after I got back from MA on New Years day we decided to give him a second chance. Before I put him out I, for whatever reason, thought to put a halter on him. He's had one on a couple times before, but it had been a while since he wore one. Well I don't know what it did to him, but he never got out and I haven't even see him try.

So my wether, Doodle, is still very much alive and is happy. He's living with the bucks. I'm not sure what clicked or changed in side his head, but as long as he's behaving himself he is welcome to stay here. :thumbup:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Good news


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh, cool;-)


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

Yay!!! :clap:


----------



## Rasfamily (Jan 4, 2014)

Glad to hear problem solved!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------



## olfart (Mar 7, 2013)

We have a buck that insisted on climbing the 4' field fence, so I bought the cheapest fence charger at Tractor Supply and ran a single wire around the top of the fence. I also put the orange plastic spring handles at the gates so the gates are hot too except when I disconnect the handles. That put a stop to his escape attempts. After 3 or 4 trial sniffs at the hot wire, he now leaves it completely alone. In your case, another wire about 4" above the bottom in addition to one at the top might be required.


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

Ciwheels, thank you for posting an update, so few do. I read through as many as I can stand while watching my goat cam, several are in early labor.
Hearing how things end are great.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

OGYC_Laura said:


> Ciwheels, thank you for posting an update, so few do. I read through as many as I can stand while watching my goat cam, several are in early labor.
> Hearing how things end are great.


Aww we'll I hope you has some safe and happy kiddings!


----------

